# Exit 'qemu -curses'



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2012)

When running qemu on ttyv0 via curses:

```
# qemu -curses ...
```
I'm not able to exit from it.
Also, I would like to scroll back whole qemu's output (i.e; boot procedure)


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2012)

Additionally, when I use the -k flag:

```
# qemu -curses -k hr ...
```
Upon hitting enter nothing happens (ignored).
I get this message:

```
Warning: no scancode found for keysym 10
```

This is VERY similar, if not the same:
http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-583478-kvm-bug-keyboard-curse-k-help-198577851.html


----------

